# download ebook



## psiknight99 (May 15, 2009)

just wanted 2 know frm where can i get free ebooks(like the white tiger)?I've tried gutenberg etc...bt widout result....plz suggest some good website or forums for free ebooks....thanks in advance!


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2009)

Buy...
Downloading copyrighted book is illegal.
No help here.


----------



## psiknight99 (May 15, 2009)

ok i don't need ur help.....others can send me a private message as some helpful people did......


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 15, 2009)

don't expect any help from any single member from this forum...


----------



## israramrelia (May 15, 2009)

psiknight99 said:


> ok i don't need ur help.....others can send me a private message as some helpful people did......



Bro, can u pm those links... or can u plz mail them on israramrelia@gmail.com

Thanks in advance


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 15, 2009)

psiknight99 said:


> ok i don't need ur help.....others can send me a private message as some helpful people did......


But he is saying that he has been PM'ed about the websites...


----------



## psiknight99 (May 15, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> don't expect any help from any single member from this forum...


really?
i got 7 pvt msgs since the morning....lol...grow up...


----------



## psiknight99 (May 15, 2009)

israramrelia said:


> Bro, can u pm those links... or can u plz mail them on israramrelia@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks in advance


i certainly will man.....just wait fr a day or 2 so more ppl pm me till den....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

psiknight99 said:


> ok i don't need ur help.....others can send me a private message as some helpful people did......





israramrelia said:


> Bro, can u pm those links... or can u plz mail them on israramrelia@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks in advance





psiknight99 said:


> really?
> i got 7 pvt msgs since the morning....lol...grow up...





psiknight99 said:


> i certainly will man.....just wait fr a day or 2 so more ppl pm me till den....



Well Well Well!! Good business is going on here.... Huh!! n00b!

Thread Reported!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2009)

psiknight99 said:


> ok i don't need ur help.....others can send me a private message as some helpful people did......





psiknight99 said:


> really?
> i got 7 pvt msgs since the morning....lol...grow up...



Just because people are PM-ing doesn't mean they are acting wisely.

Both of u are indulging in piracy...which is not supported here.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 15, 2009)

^^ lol ebooks contribute to piracy?not in india


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2009)

All legally free ebooks are available either from their official websites (like core python programming) or from guttenberg.

But the white tiger... its a copyrighted paid book. Plus, I personally think its highly overrated after reading it.

Anyway, we don't allow such discussion here regarding piracy.
Thread closed.


----------

